# Applet JAVA :(



## Ironfalcon (2 Mai 2008)

bonjour à tous voila je debute dans les applet java et je voulais faire un test .. cependant ya rien qui marche

ca c'est mon super applet dans son joli dossier

./bin/AppletTEST.class



> import java.applet.*;
> import java.awt.*;
> 
> public class AppletTEST extends Applet {
> ...



et ca c'est mon fichier html 

./test.html



> <html>
> <body>
> <APPLET code = "AppletTEST.class" codebase = "./bin" width=400 heigth=400 ></APPLET>
> </body>
> </html>


mon java est à jour 
quand je lance le fichier html sur safari ou firefox (dans lesquels les options java sont bien activé) j'ai une page blanche avec marqué dans la barre d'état de l'explorateur "Applet AppletTEST started.

Quand je run l'applet dans ECLIPSE il marche nickel donc apparement cela ne vien pas du code java ...


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Mai 2008)

Tu as un souci avec ton instruction.

```
g.setFont(this.font);
```

Commente-la et tu verras...

:sage:



P.S. il déchire ton avatar


----------



## Ironfalcon (5 Mai 2008)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Tu as un souci avec ton instruction.
> 
> ```
> g.setFont(this.font);
> ...




ha ?  je vais tester ca aujourd'hui merci ^^


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Chez moi ça marche en remplaçant seulement :
	
	



```
g.drawString("Hello World", 0, [B][COLOR="DarkRed"]100[/COLOR][/B]);
```
par :
	
	



```
g.drawString("Hello World", 0, [B][COLOR="DarkRed"]50[/COLOR][/B]);
```

Le texte sort de la surface par défaut de l'applet (il est trop bas).


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2008)

Ça vient du fait qu'il y a une coquille dans le fichier HTML. Il faut écrire :
	
	



```
heig[B][COLOR="DarkRed"]ht[/COLOR][/B]=400
```
et non :
	
	



```
heig[B][COLOR="DarkRed"]th[/COLOR][/B]=400
```

Merci qui ?


----------



## Ironfalcon (6 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça vient du fait qu'il y a une coquille dans le fichier HTML. Il faut écrire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 tu gères , jvai tester ca demain *.*


----------



## Ironfalcon (7 Mai 2008)

impec ca marche    merci !



sinon si ya un ultra balèse qui peu m'expliquer pourquoi j'arrive pas a lancer netbeans 6.1 ou 6.0.1 ce serai chouette :3

(j'arrive a installer netbeans sans problème, je suis sous léopard, mais voilà : quand je le lance il fait 3 - 4 bond sur le dock puis disparaît ... j'ai essayer de le désinstaller et réinstaller ... mais rien n'y fait)


----------

